# New Desk!



## sladesurfer (Sep 15, 2007)

I got a new desk  What do you guys think?


----------



## sladesurfer (Sep 15, 2007)

i will clean the cables under my desk tomorrow  BTW,I got the desk @ BestBuy for *$64.99* http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7964991&type=product&id=1153997588626


----------



## Darknova (Sep 15, 2007)

Except for the slide-out keyboard bit (I HATE them with a passion) it's very nice


----------



## panchoman (Sep 15, 2007)

its not bad, but i like L(or u) desks better  like this one: http://www.officefurniture.com/Brow...eversible/Tuscany-Brown-L-Desk-OFGLD1089.aspx 

with lots of drawers and stuff, then i can study, game, etc. all from one comfy office chair.


----------



## sladesurfer (Sep 15, 2007)

panchoman said:


> its not bad, but i like L(or u) desks better  like this one: http://www.officefurniture.com/Brow...eversible/Tuscany-Brown-L-Desk-OFGLD1089.aspx
> 
> with lots of drawers and stuff, then i can study, game, etc. all from one comfy office chair.



$500 for a desk  i would never spend over $150 on a desk


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice desk Slade


----------



## panchoman (Sep 16, 2007)

sladesurfer said:


> $500 for a desk  i would never spend over $150 on a desk



I used to have an L shaped one which i got for 100 bucks but i had to get rid of it cause we moved, but if i need to a buy a new desk, i'll get another L one.


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 16, 2007)

i built mine i don't like the premade ones because if u scratch them its there tell u scrap the desk with mine a little sand paper and its all good ... i like the pull out trays but that one is just 2 small i could not fit my 16"X11" gaming mat but other then that congrats on the new desk


----------



## Chewy (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice desk! I like my desk heres a link its really massive in RL though I can take a picture of my desk as messy as it is.. sec

http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/cat_sku.asp?CatIds=98,107,109&webid=517456&affixedcode=WW

Edit: found an old picture.. you dont want to se my desk atm lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 16, 2007)

my desks made of wood,and from the 1970's or 80's,possibly older.i need to replace the wooden planks on the top coz some of em have warped a bit,and it needs sanding and staining,but i like it.







nice desk tho' slade


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 16, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> my desks made of wood,and from the 1970's or 80's,possibly older.i need to replace the wooden planks on the top coz some of em have warped a bit,and it needs sanding and staining,but i like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice desk.............


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 16, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Except for the slide-out keyboard bit (I HATE them with a passion) it's very nice



Yeah! No mouse room 
I hate restriction  I get annoyed far to easy lol.

Heres mine...mmmm rooominess


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Sep 16, 2007)

*I got this glass desk from IKEA a few weeks ago for bout $200ish.*


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Sep 16, 2007)

It gots a sofisticated look  Very nice one


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Sep 16, 2007)

How can I use a signature or does it have to be enabled by an admin?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Except for the slide-out keyboard bit (I HATE them with a passion) it's very nice


Agreed 100%. 

Still haven't found a desk that meets my needs. Everything I find around here has that damn tray, or is $500. I'm using a folding table for now. lol.


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 16, 2007)

well here is mine 




and my other one


----------



## Velocity (Sep 16, 2007)

Sladesurfer definatly a sexy setup
Liking other peoples setups aswell, heres mine... 









Desk is a bit old, used to be a corner desk but i ghetto rigged it to work like it is.  Also i got tired of my batterys in my ms wireless dying in the middle of raids, and cs:s, hence the crappy compaq keyboard (only one with cable i still have)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 16, 2007)

well i prefer a practical desk,than a crappy mdf pos.i dont care if it looks tatty as long as its a good desk.

i prefer mine to some of this modern junk,that a cheaply made metal frame with a mdf board on the top.

i'll just keep my desk and improve and add to it over the years,which is easy to do as its made of wood.i was thinking a nice slab of english oak for the top first.


----------



## sladesurfer (Sep 17, 2007)

JacKz5o said:


> Nice desk Slade



thanks


----------



## tater (Sep 17, 2007)

Velocity said:


>




You have the same TV remote as me.. and i have the same toolbox 



You know something sladesurfer. that image in your signiture is terrible. I saw it and put my finger on my laptop screen thinking a bug was running around on it


----------



## Darknova (Sep 17, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Agreed 100%.
> 
> Still haven't found a desk that meets my needs. Everything I find around here has that damn tray, or is $500. I'm using a folding table for now. lol.



I made one 

We had a set of spare table legs left over, so I went out and found a piece of old kitchen worksurface, cut it to size, and now I have a desk that fits perfectly where it needs to be...but it could do with being a little deeper, but I couldn't find anything any deeper lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice new desk!!!


----------



## Hawk1 (Sep 18, 2007)

sladesurfer said:


> $500 for a desk  i would never spend over $150 on a desk



Oh why not - you should of went all out and got one of these 

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=103_263&products_id=3150

Nice desk by the way, Slade.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 21, 2007)

your desk sucks.



JK. It's pretty nice


----------



## sladesurfer (Sep 22, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> your desk sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> JK. It's pretty nice


----------



## c`LoW (Dec 2, 2007)

http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b256/RapidFire925/setup/


----------



## AsRock (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice, the one i am after is by Sauder  and is a steal based one at the same price they used to make it with round tubing.  No link looks like it going of market .  All though Wal Mart have it  and can be used to hold 90% more stuff than the one you like.  They never have it in stock when i have the cash lol.


----------

